

Going From One Line of Code to $1M in Funding [infogr] - vshyshov
http://www.women2.com/how-to-raise-money-for-your-startup-infographic

======
esrosenberg
Is monetization really considered an optional step in this process? I'm new to
this whole hacker/entrepreneurship scene, but monetization seems like it
should be a key step here.

